

*.mymachine.me points to 127.0.0.1 - erujolc

Registered domain, free to use, no hacks, anything dot mymachine.me points to 127.0.0.1.<p>Inspiration: after witnessing people developing complexed solutions to simple problems e.g. platform specific DNS proxys such as https://github.com/trullock/DevelopmentDnsServer<p>mymachine.me -&#62; -&#62; 127.0.0.1
site1.mymachine.me -&#62; 127.0.0.1
blahblah.mymachine.me -&#62; 127.0.0.1
======
tasinet
shouldn't <http://mymachine.me> also resolve to localhost?

~~~
erujolc
good point, it does now, simple problems simple solutions ;)

